# cyclist vs pedestrian in SF



## CoLiKe20 (Jan 30, 2006)

there are inconsiderate drivers and there are considerate drivers. Same as cyclists: there are those who break traffic laws and there are those who don't.
not all the facts have come out but so far it looks bad, even coming from his side.
this guy and his posts makes the cycling community looks bad. 
Many motorists/pedestrians already dislike cyclists. No reason to give them one more reasons to reinforce there belief.

he saw a "river of blood" yet wrote more about the helmet than the injured party. Even when contacted, didn't express sympathy to the family.

My coworkers already knew I ride to work everyday. They told me to be careful.

http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/article.cgi?f=/c/a/2012/04/06/MN9O1NVHMI.DTL




> The author dedicates the post to his helmet, which "died in heroic fashion today as my head slammed into the tarmac. ... May she die knowing that because she committed the ultimate sacrifice, her rider can live on and ride on. Can I get an amen? Amen."
> ,,,
> 
> Bucchere and his attorney, Ted Cassman, declined to comment when contacted by The Chronicle.


----------



## CoLiKe20 (Jan 30, 2006)

double post... edited.


----------



## chuckice (Aug 25, 2004)

Supposedly he ran several stop signs/lights...not surprising. If so hopefully he sees felony manslaughter charges.


----------



## 32and3cross (Feb 28, 2005)

I don't know this guy but I have ridden with him a few times on the Mission Am ride. I stopped riding with that group because they would blow every stop sign through the Presido.


----------



## Mtn2RoadConvert (Aug 28, 2006)

Read in yesterday's SF Chronicle that the cyclist has hired a well known law firm to represent him in the case. My sympathy goes out to the family of the victim, especially his wife who was present when the collision occurred.


----------



## Fogdweller (Mar 26, 2004)

Been following this one in the news. I see riders blowing sings and lights everyday, witnessed a fatality bike vs car on mission about six months ago and also saw the rider in the last pedestrian fatality being arrested in front of the ferry building. I've always stopped and always will. It's dangerous enough riding in the city without increasing the odds.


----------



## chuckice (Aug 25, 2004)

From the Chronicle this AM...


> The video shows Sutchi Hui of San Bruno and his wife stepping into the intersection at Castro and Market streets just as Chris Bucchere rides in from the north side, said a law enforcement source who has viewed the footage.
> 
> "The biker is going fast and looks like he is hunched down. He hits the victim dead-on. There is never a moment where he looks like he is trying to slow down," said the source, who spoke on condition of anonymity because police are still investigating the March 29 crash.
> 
> ...


----------



## CoLiKe20 (Jan 30, 2006)

cyclists are already hated by a lot of drivers/pedestrians by a few bad apples. Even when the automobile mows down cyclists, there are plenty of people who say "serves them right". This story only confirm their belief that cyclists are menace on the road. So sad.


----------



## 32and3cross (Feb 28, 2005)

this is a more balanced view of this event. While there is no doubt that the cyclist hit the man and the man died the press has done a poor job and keeping the reporting non sensationalized. Cycling Musings: The Bucchere Report


----------



## Paralizer (Jan 26, 2009)

32and3cross said:


> this is a more balanced view of this event. While there is no doubt that the cyclist hit the man and the man died the press has done a poor job and keeping the reporting non sensationalized. Cycling Musings: The Bucchere Report


I beg to differ...I suggest looking at the thread in General Cycling for a more balanced view. It is my, and I stress my, opinion this poster is not objective.


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

Paralizer said:


> I beg to differ...I suggest looking at the thread in General Cycling for a more balanced view. It is my, and I stress my, opinion this poster is not objective.


Mine as well, considering he says he knows Bucchere, rode with him dozens of times, and use to be a member of Mission Cycling.

I don't believe anything Bucchere claims, since the police have a surveillance video of the accident. And from what they've said so far, it doesn't look good for Bucchere. It appears he's a liar. He did not lay down his bike (as he claimed) in an attempt to make an emergency stop. ( He didn't slow down at all)
He was "hunched down" as if he were racing through the intersection.
There were only three or four people in the crosswalk. It didn't suddenly "fill up with people," as Bucchere claimed.


----------

